# YIPPEE.....



## Lucky13 (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Njaco (Mar 11, 2014)

P-38J-20-LO "Yippee" Serial Number 44-23296 
Built by Lockheed. Nicknamed "Yippee" at the factory, as it was the 5,000th P-38 built. Assigned to the US Army. Disassembled and shipped overseas. During June 1944, assigned to the 5th Air Force, 475th Fighter Group, 431st Fighter Squadron. On December 20, 1944, this P-38 "retired early" from a mission due to mechanical difficulty. On January 29, 1945 lost due to a "aerial accident". It is unclear what this accident was or where it was lost, likely in the Philippines.

Pacific Wrecks - P-38J-20-LO "Yippee" Serial Number 44-23296


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 11, 2014)

Shame!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 11, 2014)

Nice pics old boy - I've only eve seen B&W pics of this aircraft before.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 11, 2014)

Same here old chap, a colourful bird!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 11, 2014)

Excellent find Jan, and thanks for sharing old boy.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 11, 2014)

What do you think Aaron, Hemi Orange? 8)


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 11, 2014)

I assume it was repainted when shipped to the front?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 11, 2014)

Hemi-Orange!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 12, 2014)

I remember seeing a really nice model of this aircraft, back in about 1971, built from the then new Revell 1/32nd scale kit. Apart from corrections and lots of added detail, the modeller had hand-painted the 'Yippee' markings, and they were beautifully done.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 12, 2014)

I've seen decals for the bird somewhere...


----------



## mikewint (Mar 12, 2014)

I'd say that was "Here I am, come and shoot me" orange


----------



## Airframes (Mar 12, 2014)

Notice it's the same shade of red as the truck in the background - probably a 'company' colour, and obviously used just for publicity purposes at the time. I remember the first time I saw photos of this aircraft, back in the early 1960's, I thought at first it was a (still current) Reno racer, and I think, although I'm not sure, that there actually was one painted-up in these colours at one time. I also recall something similar in bright, gloss green.


----------



## pbehn (Mar 12, 2014)

shame most WW" aircraft had camo....there could have been some great colour schemes


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 12, 2014)

Imagine them like back in WWI!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 12, 2014)

I can imagine "Yippie" going up against this one!!

.


----------



## mikewint (Mar 12, 2014)

Well the 163 had a 7.5 minute powered flight time and the low velocity 30mm cannons were only good at short ranges so my money's on the P-38. Now if one of the 163s equiped with the Sondergerät 500 Jägerfaust could manage to get underneath the P-38...


----------



## Airframes (Mar 12, 2014)

Is that replica Komet a glider, or jet-powered?


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 12, 2014)

I believe it's just a glider Terry, last I heard, but am now wondering about that little beer tap out back.


----------

